# Remarkable



## Muppet (Apr 17, 2016)

A search did not yield this on here. Strong work to all involved. Anybody here know about this?

M.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Apr 17, 2016)

l


----------



## DocIllinois (Apr 17, 2016)

Thanks for posting. 

Outstanding work by all involved - medics, flight medics, and the Rangers who made the successful exfil possible in the first place.


----------



## Etype (Apr 23, 2016)

SOCM medics are one of the main reasons why SOF personnel do the things they do.

If you can be saved, they are the ones who can do it- and they'll be there when you need them.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Apr 23, 2016)

6


----------



## WarfighterDoc (Jun 29, 2016)

Pretty amazing it makes me miss my days a doc. Outstanding job to all of those involved


----------



## benroliver (Sep 2, 2016)

What an amazing 2 minutes, if this doesn't inspire future wannabes like myself I do not think anything can.


----------



## Gunz (Sep 2, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> Our SOF medics are becoming legendary.



The skill and guts and professionalism of these guys is unparalleled. And their use of the medical technology. I find it amazing what they can do nowadays in a helo in-flight. BITD the Medics/Corpsmen prepped us on the ground as best they could, we got tossed into the Huey or 46 and it was just a crew chief/door gunner to keep us company on the ride to the hospital.


----------

